# Maryland Monster and NJ Lifesize



## gobblerFREAK (Jun 16, 2009)

*maryland buck*

Do you know where in Maryland the buck was taken. Just wondering because i hunt in Maryland a lot.


----------



## bigcountry24 (May 11, 2007)

Great looking deer well done


----------



## JerseyJays (Jul 12, 2008)

thanks, and no i have no clue where in MD. all i know is it cost $1800 to hunt there, and he went skunked for 3 years.... then shot a smaller buck, then this one...so i guess they are moving on up, lol


----------



## england9 (Aug 11, 2009)

love the base on the full body mount


----------



## JerseyJays (Jul 12, 2008)

thanks! its hard to see in the photo, but he is actually stepping into a creek..


----------



## deerhunter3241 (Jun 7, 2004)

That full body deer is great work. I have done a lot of full size mounts, but never a deer. Awesome...!


----------



## SANDBAGGER (May 10, 2005)

very nice..................:darkbeer:


----------



## heartshot60 (Jul 25, 2009)

Nice mounts!Awsome detail on the full mount display


----------



## JerseyJays (Jul 12, 2008)

thank you everyone for the comments!


----------



## teambackstrap (Jan 2, 2009)

those are very good looking mounts!!:teeth:


----------



## kmtpr (Jul 13, 2008)

Both awesome mounts, Jay. I didn't realize the full mount was stepping into a creek..very nice theme with that habitat. 

MD buck is HUGE!! Great job, also.


----------

